# Cooler Tie Downs



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Over drill, fill with thickened epoxy, let cure, pilot hole, then screw (or better yet, thru-bolt).


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd be surprised if you don't have access to the underside of the deck. If you do, then yes, through bolts are the way to go.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the kennedy's on my skiff and no way would I trust then with just a screw. Definitely see if you can tru-bolt them. If not how did you support the screw in the core material?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

where they are I don't think I can thru hole with a bolt. they are positioned between the live well and the side compartments. I just screwed them in. I was in a hurry and didn't do it as well as I prolly should have.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I drilled a hole then screwed them in.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

HB probably uses a foam core for the decks. Without doing a drill fill drill base the only thing holding the screw in might be the thin fiberglass on top.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

how about a SS toggle bolt?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

blackmagic1 said:


> how about a SS toggle bolt?


What is that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> What is that?


No, that is not the best way. I made a post about the correct way to fasten hardware in foam core decks, search my posts, it was just about 5-6 weeks ago.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

This: http://www.garelick.com/Toggler-Brand-Stainless-Steel-Toggle-Bolt-Anchors

I don't think anybody makes them small enough to work with the Kennedy plates, though.

My advice would be to explore the through-bolting option more. There aren't many places under the deck of a small skiff that you can't reach if you really want to.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Like said before...overdrill, fill with epoxy, and screw into the epoxy. Or google, potted epoxy screws. It's a HB....treat it right and do this the right way.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ The Yeti tie downs in the cockpit of my Pro are screwed in to epoxy/fiber blocks that were placed and glassed in by HB during the build. Not a good practice to screw or bolt anything to any boat surface unless attachment blocks(marine plywood/epoxy) are glassed in to ensure load is distributed.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> ^^ The Yeti tie downs in the cockpit of my Pro are screwed in to epoxy/fiber blocks that were placed and glassed in by HB during the build. Not a good practice to screw or bolt anything to any boat surface unless attachment blocks(marine plywood/epoxy) are glassed in to ensure load is distributed.
> View attachment 11022
> View attachment 11024


I'm taking it to them in the fall to get some things done to it and to get a new poling platform and I'm going to get them to do this. Yeah I was in a hurry and didn't do it right I know lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Like said before...overdrill, fill with epoxy, and screw into the epoxy. Or google, potted epoxy screws. It's a HB....treat it right and do this the right way.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------

